# HDR with single RAW image?



## AshD_UK (Feb 3, 2011)

Is it possible to make an HDR image with a single RAW image file? I assumed it would be since you can change the exposure in post production, so I tried this and made 5 variations of exposure of a single image then saved them in PSD format but it said it should be done in original RAW footage.


----------



## KmH (Feb 3, 2011)

AshD_UK said:


> Is it possible to make an HDR image with a single RAW image file? I assumed it would be since you can change the exposure in post production, so I tried this and made 5 variations of exposure of a single image then saved them in PSD format but it said it should be done in original RAW footage.


 No, at least not a true HDR, only a psuedo-HDR.

The problem is the small amount of image data that is in the darkest 3 stops of the one photo you make the edits from.

You are not actually changing the exposure - ACR is running an algorithm on the image.

The results are much better if 5 exposures are made in the camera to be combined with HDR software.


----------



## lyonsroar (Feb 3, 2011)

^Pretty much that.

This has been convered at length many, many times.  I think everyone tries it at least once...I know I did.  Didn't work out so great...:lmao:


----------



## christian.covert (Feb 3, 2011)

can you post the photo? I am interested to see how it came out.


----------



## bazooka (Feb 3, 2011)

My limited experience has shown me that it can help if you only have one shot to work with, but it certainly isn't going to be on the same level as a multi-image comp.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes you can, its called tonemapping, and i wouldn't say you get not so awesome results.  As long as you take your time and edit it well you can arrive with a final product much better than the original.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## davekas2 (Feb 3, 2011)

I just posted an HDR image made from a single raw about half an hour ago, here's a small copy (hope I'm allowed to do this)
I think the results can be pretty good? If you want to know anything I'll be happy to help. Dave


----------



## Garbz (Feb 4, 2011)

The distinction here is that what you just made here isn't anything to do with HDR. This is called tone mapping and is no different or special from any other operation done in post. By the mere definition of the word you need morethan one exposure to make a High Dynamic Range picture, otherwise it wouldn.t be "high". All you have done is made a standard dynamic range picture look more pleasing... And you did a great job too!


----------



## pdq5oh (Feb 4, 2011)

davekas2, your image does look good. With a true HDR image you'd be able to make the snow more white and bring a lot of detail out of the shadows in the trees. You simply can't get the full dynamic range of light in that scene with one image. With the HDR you over expose to bring the shadows up and under expose to avoid blowing out the highlights. One image can't cover this range of light.


----------

